# Wanted a clock.



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

So I copied Mudslingr. His avatar is a 6" Richland made into a clock. I used an Advance 8". Need to take a picture with a camera, though. The camera on the computer isn't very good and it reverses the subject.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

That's ok Tim,I kinda copied Moores avatar lol,I figured it's NASCAR season so what the [email protected]#l :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha! That's awesome man!
And actually very weird! Because I was thinking of doing that myself yesterday. lol!
I don't know why, when me and mudslingr were talking back and forth about resilient I kept seeing his avatar and was like you know what!? I should make one too! But BAM! You beat me too it!
You guys might have just started a new trend :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Not quite done with it. Going to put numbers on it.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! That's awesome man!
> And actually very weird! Because I was thinking of doing that myself yesterday. lol!
> I don't know why, when me and mudslingr were talking back and forth about resilient I kept seeing his avatar and was like you know what!? I should make one too! But BAM! You beat me too it!
> You guys might have just started a new trend :thumbsup:


Great minds..... as they say. And well, we are drywallers. So we would like the same stuff.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You wrecked a perfectly good taping knife


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Great minds..... as they say. And well, we are drywallers. So we would like the same stuff.


Beer, Women and putty knife clocks!? :laughing:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Good going Tim ! Should look great when finished.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I said Richland knife. Should have said Richards knife.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> I said Richland knife. Should have said Richards knife.


Haha! I noticed that too. I just figured you didn't have them in your neck of the woods so I thought why bother correcting him.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

And I added an "s" on the end and shouldn't have. Geez!!
Thought I better put a link up to their knives out of respect!
https://www.warehousebay.com/catalo...grip/?osCsid=fbce6fd56fe2a00921201a15c3735a1d


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! I noticed that too. I just figured you didn't have them in your neck of the woods so I thought why bother correcting him.


If we started correcting everybody, 2buck would leave the site in tears. :jester::no::whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well since I butchered one of Advance knives, I better put a link up for theirs, too. So I don't get thrown in jail for defacing a perfectly good knife.
http://www.walltools.com/advance-co...-steel-adv-36606-36608-36610-36612-36614.html


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> If we started correcting everybody, 2buck would leave the site in tears. :jester::no::whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

While,well. Well,while. I don't know ! F#ck it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Speaking of clocks, I wonder if Nathan can put a clock on the site. Most of the guys on here are in a similar time zone, but it would help us blokes from down under and the blokes from across the pond to know your local time without doing the math.

By the way, nice job on the clock Tim.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Speaking of clocks, I wonder if Nathan can put a clock on the site. Most of the guys on here are in a similar time zone, but it would help us blokes from down under and the blokes from across the pond to know your local time without doing the math.


You just woke up... I'm going to bed..late! oh ...or is that the New Zealand boys?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> Speaking of clocks, I wonder if Nathan can put a clock on the site. Most of the guys on here are in a similar time zone, but it would help us blokes from down under and the blokes from across the pond to know your local time without doing the math.
> 
> By the way, nice job on the clock Tim.


Hmm...That's not a bad idea Gazman.
Like if in everyone's own profile we had to select a timezone and it would automatically show the time on our side when we post a comment?
That'd be cool. 
Because when I post this comment it will give a time next to it. Probably 2:37AM. But where I am it's actually 10:37PM.
So I dont know what that clock is geared too...


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

gazman said:


> Speaking of clocks, I wonder if Nathan can put a clock on the site. Most of the guys on here are in a similar time zone, but it would help us blokes from down under and the blokes from across the pond to know your local time without doing the math.
> 
> By the way, nice job on the clock Tim.


Very true. I have often wondered if it was the middle of the day for you or the middle of the night.9:39 here. Time for bed for me!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Very true. I have often wondered if it was the middle of the day for you or the middle of the night.


Me and Gazman had discussed this already...I forgot what the difference was...
I think he was 14hrs ahead of me...
Thank god! It's good to have a friend one day ahead of you in case the end of the world is coming. You'll let me know right Gazman?!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Shouldn't they help us with the stock market or the wining lottery numbers??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Speaking of clocks, I wonder if Nathan can put a clock on the site. Most of the guys on here are in a similar time zone, but it would help us blokes from down under and the blokes from across the pond to know your local time without doing the math.
> 
> By the way, nice job on the clock Tim.


So what time is it where you are right now, it's 10:42 here, PM

I notice you lads down under fill the threads around 2 in the morning. Well the chaps from the UK are around 12 to 4 in the evening

Just saying..... but it would be a good idea though:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is 12:45pm (lunch time) here at the moment.

Tomorrows lotto numbers are 34,21,45,23,  hang on why am I telling you.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Shouldn't they help us with the stock market or the wining lottery numbers??


Hmmm! Stock Market maybe?!
Lotteries are governed by different companies. So that wouldn't work.
We're under OLG Ontario Lottery and Gaming Corporation.
So even province to province in Canada wouldn't work.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> It is 12:45pm (lunch time) here at the moment.
> 
> Tomorrows lotto numbers are 34,21,45,23,  hang on why am I telling you.


 If it's mid day ,,,Why aint you working??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> It is 12:45pm (lunch time) here at the moment.
> 
> Tomorrows lotto numbers are 34,21,45,23,  hang on why am I telling you.


Well at least you guys are not like our newfies (god love them:thumbup

They make things more difficult , by being a half hour different in time.

purple province ,east coast in pic


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well at least you guys are not like our newfies (god love them:thumbup
> 
> They make things more difficult , by being a half hour different in time.
> 
> purple province ,east coast in pic


It's unfortunate what a ½ hour can do to people ! :jester: I love Newfie's.:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> It's unfortunate what a ½ hour can do to people ! :jester: I love Newfie's.:thumbup:


Hahaha! That made me laugh.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> If it's mid day ,,,Why aint you working??


Day off. Job was supposed to be ready but was not. So I took the opportunity to put some new brakes on my trailer. Electric brakes are awesome. :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> Day off. Job was supposed to be ready but was not. So I took the opportunity to put some new brakes on my trailer. Electric brakes are awesome. :yes:


Nice man!
I don't know why I'm not in bed yet...
I hate to get up at 5  That's early for me.
Stupid deadlines...Carpet guys got bumped up one day so I have to sand my job super early tomorrow morning, well I guess this morning now, so that it can be ready for them.
Apparently carpet goes in before painting around these parts. haha. 
Don't you just love working for dumb GC's.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well at least you guys are not like our newfies (god love them:thumbup
> 
> They make things more difficult , by being a half hour different in time.
> 
> purple province ,east coast in pic


And dont forget saskatchewan don't change there time to adjust for daylight savings. So that screws things up to


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

If you move to Thunder Bay maybe yer clock will get stuck on 4:20 like mudslingrs.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> If you move to Thunder Bay maybe yer clock will get stuck on 4:20 like mudslingrs.


Oh, Thunder Bay..That never dawned on me, for some reason I thought you were in North-Bay Mudslingr.
You looking for work up there? I gotta a few leads on some First General Insurance work if you're interested. Apparently there's allot of flooding happening down your way.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> If you move to Thunder Bay maybe yer clock will get stuck on 4:20 like mudslingrs.


Hehe ! I never noticed !


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Oh, Thunder Bay..That never dawned on me, for some reason I thought you were in North-Bay Mudslingr.
> You looking for work up there? I gotta a few leads on some First General Insurance work if you're interested. Apparently there's allot of flooding happening down your way.


I've done enough time in your neck of the woods(mid 80's to mid 90's) except for fishing. It's all yours PT ! :thumbup: There's definitely some awesome shacks in your surrounding area with my sweat on the floor.:yes:

Yes we had some flash flooding in areas and quite a bit of property damage. Hundreds or more have basements with 3-6' of water. One area of town is lucky enough to be trapped in the same area the sewage plant operates. It backed up because it couldn't hold the load. Literally 6' of sh!t in their basements.

I, like some others on this site have work looking for me ! Going to work for FGI( i know of them) and others would be a demotion. They don't particularly hire qualified people and the $ sucks. 

I've cornered my own niche here which took me years to do and am quite content. I really do appreciate you mentioning them though.:thumbsup: They certainly will have a lot of work coming and there's a guy that works there that owes me some money. Seems to have slipped my mind.:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> I've done enough time in your neck of the woods(mid 80's to mid 90's) except for fishing. It's all yours PT ! :thumbup: There's definitely some awesome shacks in your surrounding area with my sweat on the floor.:yes:
> 
> Yes we had some flash flooding in areas and quite a bit of property damage. Hundreds or more have basements with 3-6' of water. One area of town is lucky enough to be trapped in the same area the sewage plant operates. It backed up because it couldn't hold the load. Literally 6' of sh!t in their basements.
> 
> ...


Really!? Well I know the owner of First General, I did his personal house. 2million dollar home. Who owes you money man? I'll see if I can make a few inquiries for you.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Really!? Well I know the owner of First General, I did his personal house. 2million dollar home. Who owes you money man? I'll see if I can make a few inquiries for you.


Lol Thanks PT ! I'll manage. Did some work for a "friend" who works there.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Lol Thanks PT ! I'll manage. Did some work for a "friend" who works there.


Hmm okay. As long as you get your money bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> So I copied Mudslingr. His avatar is a 6" Richland made into a clock. I used an Advance 8". Need to take a picture with a camera, though. The camera on the computer isn't very good and it reverses the subject.
> View attachment 4303


Love it!


----------

